# adding sid-milter fails



## rdunkle (Dec 20, 2009)

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE
I have sendmail+tls+sasl2-8.14.3_1 installed.
I went to add sid-milter.
sid-milter complains: 

```
===>  sendmail-8.14.3_1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      sendmail+tls+sasl2-8.14.3_1
```
I don't see an option to tell sid-milter that sendmail is already
installed.

I was looking at the Makefile for sid-milter.
Noticed:  

```
.if defined(WITH_SENDMAIL_PORT)
SITE+=          ${FILESDIR}/site.config.m4.milter
.endif
```

Is this the clue to how to install without sendmail ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2009)

As far as I can see, sid-milter has no dependencies, and won't try to pull in any other ports. The complaint you see apears to be caused by the mail/sendmail trying to install. I have no idea why it is trying to install. I just installed sid-milter on a 'regular' system (Sendmail in base), and it installed perfectly, and on its own, without pulling anything in. Are you using something specific for 'make'?


----------



## rdunkle (Dec 20, 2009)

no options... simply:
make install clean


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a guess, but can you try:

`make -DWITHOUT_SENDMAIL_PORT` ?


----------

